# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Is aanmaak testosteron in gevaar door proviron?

## MisterKempen

beste, 


onlangs heb ik een kuur gedaan (winstrol, proviron, ..) heb achteraf bloed laten trekken, testoseron veel te laag natuurlijk.(8 weken geleden &#33 :Wink: 

heb ondertussen pregnyl, .. genomen om dit terug in orde te brengen , voel me nu ook veel beter &#33;


moet binnenkort echter terug scherp staan, maar heb hier nu toch redelijk wat last mee. Is het aan te raden om proviron te nemen (naar &#39;t schijnt drukt slechts in geringe mate op de eigen aanmaak ), of zal dit het herstelproces toch verstoren ??

----------

